# Fritzbox 7362 & 4020 - WLAN Clients nicht über VPN erreichbar



## wupme (29. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

seit 2 Wochen nun versuche ich schon folgendes zum laufen zu bringen, der AVM Support ist absolut keine Hilfe, da hab ich aufgegeben.

Folgendes Setup







2 Fritzboxen, eine bei mir, eine bei meiner Großmutter.
Diese sind per VPN verbunden mit der der Fritzbox eigenen VPN Funktion als Site 2 Site VPN.

Beide auf der aktuellen Fritz OS Version 6.83

Ich kann aus beiden Netzwerken Problemlos die andere Fritzbox als auch alle Clients die per LAN verbunden sind erreichen.
Ich kann intern Problemlos WLAN Clients erreichen. Ich kann aber keinerlei WLAN Clients über das VPN erreichen.

Ich versuche sie per IP zu erreichen, also kein Problem mit der Namensauflösung (die möchte ich erst später einrichten)

Die WLAN sind auf beiden Seiten eingestellt dass die WLAN Clients untereinander kommunizieren können.
Es sind keinerlei Filter oder Beschränkungen aktiv.

Es ist keine Personal Firewall installiert, also abgesehen von der Windows Firewall.

Sobald man die WLAN Clients per Kabel dran hängt, sind sie auch über das VPN erreichbar.

Die Clients sind im "Normalen" WLAN verbunden, nicht im Gäste WLAN.

Mir scheint es als würde VPN Traffic grundsätzlich nicht ins WLAN geroutet.

Hatte Jemand schon dieses Problem und eine Lösung gefunden?
Oder eventuell Lösungsansätze die ich noch testen könnte.

Danke im Voraus für jegliche Hilfe, Andreas


----------

